# 6' 3", is 18st a good weight??



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all, spent 5 months dieting and working out was overweight and fat to start with. BUT was slowing losing the fat and putting on muscle. i got menegitis and septicemia. and lost EVERYTHING whilst in hospital (including a 3 and a half toes! :laugh i was about 17st 6 before i got ill.

Now im 16stone.

I suggested to my dad i want to get to about 18stone, Then he started lecturing me saying im stupid and 18st is way to heavy and morbidly obese and then said if i look at a BMI ill be well over weight! can someone just give me a rough figure as to how big i might look if i get 2 stone of muscle on? i.e 18stone of mainly muscle.

Thanks


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Its more to do with how you look in the mirror and if you feel healthy.. weight is just a number


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

T woody you look pretty tall in your avatar, can i ask, what are your stats?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Any look at any weight will totally depend on body composition etc. If you are 18 stone at 6'3, yes you will look big. Is it too big? That depends on what look you are after. Wafty answer I know but it's hard to advise really. Think there's a few people on here 18 stone plus so may be worth looking through the journal's to get a feel for the look? Well done on getting through the illnesses though mate!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

This is me at 18st at 6ft2 mate.



















Its a big size and weight to hit.

You'll be a big unit.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah 18st is good at 6'3.....not as good as 19st tho :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> yeah 18st is good at 6'3.....not as good as 19st tho :whistling:


 Not bad at 19 years of age with only 3 years training


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

hey GHS thanks for them pics!! yeh thats a size i would like to get to! you got some serious arms on you man!

I lost everything i had achieved in 2 weeks laid on a hospital bed being drip fed whilst in a coma!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> hey GHS thanks for them pics!! yeh thats a size i would like to get to! you got some serious arms on you man!
> 
> I lost everything i had achieved in 2 weeks laid on a hospital bed being drip fed whilst in a coma!


 Thats bad news mate.

Good to hear your ok now and getting back into training though.

Good luck on putting the mass on.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Head looks like a frickin bowling ball


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> T woody you look pretty tall in your avatar, can i ask, what are your stats?


Just shy of 6ft.. 80kg


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

GHS said:


> Not bad at 19 years of age with only 3 years training


ba**ard :cursing: , im 23!! lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

depends what your after do you just want to be big or big and look good defined ect weight is not the most important thing imo, I know guys that are 18st+ some look crap others look really good it all depends how "you" see yourself to be, my brother in his day whent upto 18.5 stone but didnt look as big or as good as when he was 17 stone,its hard to say how your gonna carry that weight, i was told only last night by someone I know that I am getting big,yet I'm only 14 stone but quite muscular and I never feel any bigger even though people and scales say diffrent.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel like a short ar*e in here now...

Good job the mods aren't in here lol.

My biggest weight was abs showing at 5'9 and just hovering under 17stone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Its fine mate. good goal to aim for, just try and be leaner than me. lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm 6ft 3" and 20.5 stone. That's me in my avi and if you check my journal there is a few more pics in there aswell. Currently around 15% body fat and prepping for a show where I will prob get down to under 17 stone.

18 stone lean will be very noticeable and will look good. However bare in mind weight varies depending on many factors such as bone and muscle density


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm 6'2" and just shy of 19 stone, still think i'm small tho.......

its your mind, and the mirror, play games with you......

its what YOU consider to be big enough that counts..............


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

All depends on what you want to look like, how much BF your willing to have as an ecceptable level, and what your genetic make-up is..

This is 17.5st @ 6ft2


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I would say a lean (10% body fat) 18st at 6`3 is big - bigger than most guys in a gym for sure.

18st at 6`3 and 20% body fat however is still big, but not impressive from a bodybuilding viewpoint.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

weight is jus the effect of gravity pushin you into the ground...but is nice to see big numbers, unless you were 18stone fat like i was , then is not so good lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you will eer know untill you hit it, im 5'10 and i thought when i was 140lbs i would look ok at 170lbs, i got there and thought ok maybee at 180lbs, im ow 193lbs ad still dont look large at all lol, just depeds how you carry your weight


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd rather be say 15 stone at single digit bodyfat then 18 stone at say 20% body fat. Just me though. I want to massive, but be lean at the same time, not so bothered about being ripped but just nice lean and cut.

I think 18 stone and a low body fat would be very fkn hard to achieve, even with a shed load of gear, would take quite a long time to build up to that, but only time will tell. I've always liked arnold's physique, it's a nice build, none of this bloated hgh belly etc etc. He's well developed, might not be absolutely "massive" but imo it's a good size.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'd rather be say 15 stone at single digit bodyfat then 18 stone at say 20% body fat. Just me though. I want to massive, but be lean at the same time, not so bothered about being ripped but just nice lean and cut.
> 
> I think 18 stone and a low body fat would be very fkn hard to achieve, even with a shed load of gear, would take quite a long time to build up to that, but only time will tell. I've always liked arnold's physique, it's a nice build, none of this bloated hgh belly etc etc. He's well developed, might not be absolutely "massive" but imo it's a good size.


x2 agreed


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'd rather be say 15 stone at single digit bodyfat then 18 stone at say 20% body fat. Just me though. I want to massive, but be lean at the same time, not so bothered about being ripped but just nice lean and cut.
> 
> I think 18 stone and a low body fat would be very fkn hard to achieve, even with a shed load of gear, would take quite a long time to build up to that, but only time will tell. I've always liked arnold's physique, it's a nice build, none of this bloated hgh belly etc etc. He's well developed, might not be absolutely "massive" but imo it's a good size.


22.5inch arms, your right, not very massive.. :beer:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have met GHS the guy is like a bloody giant tbh


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

offo said:


> I have met GHS the guy is like a bloody giant tbh


He is holding more water than the Three Gorges Dam :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> Not bad at 19 years of age with only 3 years training


it excellent for 3 years of training, i feel sorry for any C.O who pis.ses you off bro:whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> 22.5inch arms, your right, not very massive.. :beer:


22 inch guns are tiny:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> He is holding more water than the Three Gorges Dam :lol:


 Still bigger than you though :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

offo said:


> I have met GHS the guy is like a bloody giant tbh


 I was only about 16st when I met you mate :lol:

Things have changed since then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it all depends on the look ure going for. GHS looks ok at that weight and height and in a t shirt will look v impressive on a night out.

However he would look very very good at 16 stone and could maintain the bf he would be at pretty easily.

It is all individual.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Still bigger than you though :whistling:


No, 16stone 2, 5ft 10 and a damn sight leaner than you. Fail :thumb:

Pictures? No.:laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumb:



LittleChris said:


> No, 16stone 2, 5ft 10 and a damn sight leaner than you. Fail :thumb:
> 
> Pictures? No.:laugh:


 Pics or it didn't happen...I have recent picture of lean me after natty for 7 months and 3 months army cardio here if you willing to post a pic...

But your a faceless keyboard warrior so no. FAIL :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

come on boys get ure ugly mugs out


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't need to post pictures to bolster my low self-esteem.

If you are intent on seeing some, wait until I do my show in 2011, that is if you are still functioning after your beasting at training camp Private Pile.

:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch#playnext=1&playnext_from=TL&videos=Hq_wZbRj1aM&v=QQmk6mEK5OE


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: Didn't think you'd have the bollocks 

Ah well I'll look forward to 2011.

Good luck with your prep.


----------

